# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  El año hidrometeorológico 2011-2012 ha sido en Izaña el más seco desde 1916

## FEDE

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...esde+1916.aspx

*El año hidrometeorológico 2011-2012 ha sido en Izaña el más seco desde 1916*

14/09/2012


El año hidrometeorológico 2011-2012, que es el período comprendido entre el 1 de septiembre y el 31 de agosto, ha sido en el Observatorio de Izaña, en Tenerife, el más seco desde 1916. Así lo ha informado el Centro de Investigación Atmosférica de Izaña, de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet), el cual explica que el año hidrometeorológico, también conocido como año agrícola en España, no debe confundirse con el hidrológico o pluviométrico, que comienza el 1 de octubre de un año y termina el 30 de septiembre del siguiente.
La precipitación recogida en el Observatorio Atmosférico de Izaña en el recién terminado año hidrometeorológico ha sido de 45,7 litros por metro cuadrado, lo que convierte a dicho período en el más seco de la historia del Observatorio, cuya serie arrancó en 1916. 
Ha sido un año hidrometeorológico extremadamente seco y, según los investigadores del Centro de Investigación Atmosférica de Izaña, llama la atención el valor tan bajo recogido, ya que es casi la mitad del obtenido en el año que hasta ahora había sido el más seco, 1998-1999 (79,9 litros por metro cuadrado). 
Además, añade que lo recogido supone tan sólo poco más diez por ciento del valor promedio de precipitación, 442,2 litros por metro cuadrado, y también es significativo que los cinco años hidrometeorológicos más secos hayan tenido lugar en los últimos quince. 
Los datos de precipitación total recogida en Izaña desde 1916 indican que uno de las principales características de la distribución de la lluvia en este observatorio de montaña es su enorme variabilidad, pues hay años especialmente lluviosos donde la precipitación total superan los mil litros por metro cuadrado e incluso los mil doscientos, mientras que hay otros muy secos con apenas doscientos 200 litros por metro cuadrado. 
Los investigadores destacan asimismo la agrupación de años secos entre los 30 y 40 del siglo pasado, así como en especial a finales de los 90 y comienzos de la primera década de este siglo. 
Si se analiza la distribución de la precipitación mes a mes en el último año hidrometeorológico y se compara con el promedio mensual a lo largo de la serie, se ve que todos los meses han estado por debajo del promedio, salvo julio, cuya precipitación media es cero, explican. 
La mayor desviación con respecto a los valores promedio mensuales tuvo lugar sobre todo en otoño y en invierno por la práctica total ausencia de los temporales de lluvias y nieve típicos de estas estaciones. 
Además de la precipitación convencional, que es aquella que es debida de modo principal a la lluvia, llovizna y nieve, en zonas áridas es de gran importancia conocer la precipitación oculta u horizontal, que se debe a la captación de las gotitas de la niebla por parte de la vegetación, comentan los investigadores. 
Cuando la masa de aire fresco y húmedo es transportada hasta Canarias por los vientos alisios se topa con los relieves de las islas y es forzada a ascender, y entonces se enfría y se produce la condensación del vapor de agua y aparecen las nubes asociadas a los alisios. 
Es en la franja altitudinal donde estas nubes suelen tomar tierra (desde unos 1.000 metros hasta unos 1.600 metros en invierno y desde unos 700 hasta 1.200 metros de altitud en verano) y ahí es donde la vegetación aprovecha este recurso hídrico. 
Aunque el Observatorio de Izaña está generalmente muy por encima de esa capa de nubes (2.367 metros de altitud) en ocasiones suele quedar dentro de la nubosidad, sobre todo en invierno. 
En 2009 se instaló un pluviómetro diseñado para medir la precipitación oculta y los resultados de ese año muestran un descenso en la captación de agua de niebla, añade el Centro de Investigación Atmosférica. 
Se ha recogido prácticamente la mitad que en el año hidrometeorológico 2010-2011, aunque al comparar este valor con el de precipitación convencional la diferencia es mucho mayor, unas trece veces superior, lo que daría cuenta de la gran importancia de este recurso hídrico de modo especial en años muy secos como el actual, afirman los investigadores.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Y no sólo Izaña. Este año se van a batir muchos récords de precipitación mínima.

Por aquí no sé, pero hace muchísimos años que no se llegaban a los 200 l/m2, y de las series históricas que he visto hasta hora creo que es el más seco.

----------


## REEGE

Por aquí éste no será el más seco ni de la historia, ni de los más de 20 años del Fresnedas, pero se asemeja mucho a otros periodos de sequía y lo peor que se prepara otro año "muy malo" para nuestras tierras y embalses.
No se conoce en el Fresnedas un Septiembre sin agua... y éste año va camino de ello!! :Frown:

----------

